# Jerky with the LEM jerky cannon.



## Steve H (Apr 9, 2020)

Got around to trying out this gadget. 








Picked up 5 pounds of 90/10 beef. And mixed in the the spices, cure, and water.







Then loaded up the cannon. And made the jerky.







And into the oven at 200 degrees. Turned them over at 75 minutes. And continued. The package said it would take 2.5 hours. Yeah, right!










Total cook time was 5.5 hours. The jerky tastes ok. Just a touch weak on spices in my opinion. The cannon is pretty easy to use. And works very well.
I'll get some different spice kits. And make more later.


----------



## tropics (Apr 9, 2020)

Steve looks good I never made Jerky with my Cannon,but I have made a lot of sausage with it.
Richie


----------



## Steve H (Apr 9, 2020)

Thanks Richie!


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Apr 9, 2020)

That is absolutely delicious!


----------



## Steve H (Apr 9, 2020)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> That is absolutely delicious!



Thank you!


----------



## Winterrider (Apr 9, 2020)

Looks pretty darn good Steve. Jerky Canons are pretty cool. I'm gonna  shoot out some bare snack stick one of these days.

g
Got some Bloody Mary mix may try on


----------



## Steve H (Apr 9, 2020)

Winterrider said:


> Looks pretty darn good Steve. Jerky Canons are pretty cool. I'm gonna  shoot out some bare snack stick one of these days.
> 
> g
> Got some Bloody Mary mix may try on


 Now that is a interesting idea! Let me know how it works out.


----------



## xray (Apr 9, 2020)

Looks good Steve! I thought about getting a jerky cannon, just to change the texture up once in a while.

Could use one of those sticks of jerky in a bloody mary right about now.

Like!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Apr 9, 2020)

Looks good.  Cannon does work pretty good.  I still trying to find a recipe I like.


----------



## Winterrider (Apr 9, 2020)

Brian Trommater said:


> Looks good.  Cannon does work pretty good.  I still trying to find a recipe I like.


If haven't tried yet Disco's   OFG  jerky recipe is really good I think. Will certainly do again.




__





						OFG Jerky
					

I love jerky. It is so handy to have around for golf games, road trips or just snacking. I have been working on my jerky making and have tried several different methods and seasonings. I have finally settled on my go to base recipe and this is it. So, I have dubbed it OFG Jerky!  I start with...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## bill ace 350 (Apr 9, 2020)

Nice looking jerky.

I love my Jerky gun. Great for sticks too.

Did you have your oven door cracked open? I have found it dried a little faster that way.


----------



## Steve H (Apr 9, 2020)

xray said:


> Looks good Steve! I thought about getting a jerky cannon, just to change the texture up once in a while.
> 
> Could use one of those sticks of jerky in a bloody mary right about now.
> 
> Like!



I'm thinking the same thing!


----------



## Steve H (Apr 9, 2020)

bill ace 350 said:


> Nice looking jerky.
> 
> I love my Jerky gun. Great for sticks too.
> 
> Did you have your oven door cracked open? I have found it dried a little faster that way.


Thank you! Yes, I had the oven door cracked open. I'm thinking I might not have been moving the cannon quick enough. And the jerky was a bit thicker then it should have been.


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Apr 9, 2020)

Nice job Steve, looks good from here!

Like!

John


----------



## smokerjim (Apr 9, 2020)

looks good Steve, to bad you weren't thrilled with the flavor after, at least ya know the cannon works good.


----------

